
Getting started with Clojure/Emacs/Slime  - wglb
http://nklein.com/2010/05/getting-started-with-clojureemacsslime/
======
raju
Here is what I did -

1\. Started with emacs-starter-kit - <http://github.com/technomancy/emacs-
starter-kit>

2\. Install clojure-mode, slime, slime-repl and swank-clojure using ELPA (M-x
package-list-packages)

3\. Install <http://github.com/technomancy/leiningen> (again technomancy)

Starting a new project is the following -

1\. lein new <project_name>

2\. Tweak the project.clj to pull in the dependencies I need (Using the
project.clj that leiningen is a good starting point
[http://github.com/technomancy/leiningen/blob/master/project....](http://github.com/technomancy/leiningen/blob/master/project.clj)
)

3\. Fire up emacs - M-x swank-clojure-project and point to the root of the
newly created leiningen project.

I understand that those new to Java-land, the concept of the classpath, jars,
maven all can be a little daunting, but that is the nature of Java as it
stands today.

Hope this helped

[Edited for formatting]

~~~
technomancy
As the maintainer of the clojure emacs support, I should point out that this
comment shows the best way to get started. The linked article shows a method
that works for old-time emacs vets but is much much more complicated than
necessary. Unfortunately this gives the impression that it takes hours to get
started with Emacs, but this is only true if you ignore the instructions in
the readme.

------
swannodette
This is of course the difficult way to get started with Clojure. If you want
something that works and that works quickly so that you can focus immediately
on Clojure, NetBeans+Enclojure or Eclipse+Counterclockwise are the way to go.
Up to date instructions for both and others (Vim, Idea, et al) here:
<http://www.assembla.com/wiki/show/clojure/Getting_Started>

(I'm an Emacs/Swank/SLIME person myself)

~~~
jkkramer
NetBeans+Enclojure is really nice. It has some features even Emacs doesn't.
I'm an Emacs user, too (thanks to Clojure) but I still kind of resent having
to spend half my time configuring and learning crazy key-chords to get things
done.

